
Confessions of a Xinjiang Camp Teacher - baylearn
https://thediplomat.com/2020/08/confessions-of-a-xinjiang-camp-teacher/
======
sriram_malhar
I find it difficult to even read about it. Why does China get a free pass on
this? Other than avoiding any products of Chinese origin, and contributing to
organisations that are working with Uighurs and Tibetans, how else can I
contribute?

------
disqard
I wonder if this ongoing genocide is mostly unknown by the general public, or
if it's known and not regularly on the front pages of mainstream media (and
therefore perceived as unimportant).

